# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Samuel Huntington: Perplasja e Qyteterimeve

## Qafir Arnaut

Ata qe kane lexuar librin "Clash of Civilizations and the Remaking of the New World Order" luten te japin mendimin e tyre per pikepamjet e autorit. Autori eshte profesor ne Harvard University dhe idete e tij kane shkaktuar trazira ne qarqet intelektuale dhe te politikes te jashtme qe prej vitit 1993. Autori parashikon nje perplasje apokaliptike ndermjet Islamit dhe Perendimit ne rast se nuk behet dicka per ta shmangur kete gje shpejt. Qe te kemi nje bosht diskutimi ju lutem pergjigjuni ketyre pyetjeve:

1. Si ju duket ndarja e botes nder qyteterime madhore (Perendimor, Islamik, Sinik, Ortodoks, Konfucian, Hindu dhe Afrikan)

2. A eshte e vertete teza e autori qe "Islami i ka kufijte e pergjakur' per shkak te luftera qe nis me njerez te qyteterimeve qe nuk jane Islamike

3. A duhet klasifikuar Shqiperia si nje 'vend qe shqyhet ndermjet 2 poleve te kunderta' ('torn country' sic i thote ai).

4. A jeni dakord me perkufizimin qe jep autori per kriteret e pjesemarrjes ne qyteterimin Perendimor pra 1) antaresi ne Krishterimin perendimor(Katolik+Protestant), 2) besim ne individualizem, 3) demokraci 4)ekonomi tregu 5) ndarje e fese nga shteti

----------


## Zarathustra.

Per mua eshte nja nga analizat me te arrira. 

Parashikimet e Hantington-it jane sot me se reale dhe besoj se do jene te tilla edhe per te ardhmen. Ja pse globalizimi eshte zgjidhja me optimale e ketyre konflikteve te paevitueshme.

----------


## Enri

E kam lexuar librin. Gjithashtu dhe Librin e Fukuyama-s : Fundi i Historise? 
Mbi keta te dy librat rastesisi qe te kem realizuar dhe nje shkrim ne semestrin e kaluar te universitetit, duke bere nje kritike ndaj tyre. Do perpiqem ne ditet ne vzahdim ta perkthej ne shqip kritiken, pasi eshte ne greqisht dhe ta botoj ne forum. Mund te behet nje debat me mjaft vlera mbi kete ceshtje.

Bravo Qafir per temen e hapur. 
Pershendetje

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Enri, interesant kjo puna jote se qenke ne Greqi. Huntigton eshte i mendimit qe Greqia (se bashku me Turqine) te terhiqen nga NATO e nga organizatat e tjera perendimore pasi nuk bejne pjese ne perendim. 

Nesje, librin e Francis Fukuyama's nuk e kam lexuar por sic e shtjellon Huntigtoni 'paradigma' qe shtron Fukuyama eshte pa vend. Fukuyama's i duket sikur gjithe bota to emuloje Perendimin sepse Perendimi fitoi luften e ftohte. 

Harta udherrefyese qe na shtjellon Huntigtoni eshte me te vertete nje shpjegues i mire i rrethanave ne te cilat ndodhet gjeo-politika e pas luftes te ftohte. Fatkeqsisht, per mendimin tim, perpara se te arrihet ne nje sistem nderkombtar i bazuar mbi njohjen e qyteterimeve madhore do te kete ferkime Peredim/Islam (ose Perendim/Te Tjeret) te cilat kane me qene me te vertete te dhimbshme.
Te gjithe strateget e administrates Bush e kane librin e Huntigtonit e ne rast se zgjidhen per nje term tjeter 4 vjecar bota do ta kete pisk punen. Ata e ndjejne qe ne rast se nuk levizin t'i mbysin cdo levizje anti-perendimore ne kohe do t'u shpetoje bota nga duart. Pikerisht ne kete lemi libri Huntigtonit u ka vlejtur shume neo-konservativeve si Paul Wolfowiecz, Don Rumslfeld, dhe institucionit madhor te tyre American Enterprise Insitute ku pati fillesen edhe vete ky liber i Huntigtonit.

----------


## Cruel

Po Kina si shihet ne te ardhmen persa i perket ketyre autoreve?

cheers

----------


## Enri

Nje prej shprehesve kryesore moderne te teorise se liberalizmit, si ne planin nderkombetar ashtu dhe ne ate te brendshem te shtetit, te liberalizmit si nje fuqi mbishteterore (qe qendron siper strukturave te shtetit sic e njohem deri tani - hyperethnic). Ne artikullin e tij me titull The End of History? qe u botua nga revista The National Interest (Volumi 16, Summer 1989) Fukuyama pretendon  qe demokracia liberale, forma me racionale dhe e drejte e drejte e qeverisjes, ka mbizoteruar ndaj te gjitha ideologjive te tjera politike dhe hap-pas-hapi po sanksionohet (konsolidohet) si menyra  e vetme dhe perfundimtare e qeverisjes se nje shteti, gje qe, nga ana e saj, po sinjalizon fundin e zhvillimit ideologjik te njeriut dhe, ne nje fare menyre, fundin e historise si nje proces unik evoluimi drejt nje qellimi final. Tre vjet me vone Fukuyama vazhdoi me tej  arsyetimin e tij ne librin The End of History and the Last Man dhe mbeshteti aty mendimin qe historia e njerezimit, zhvillimi I te ciles percaktohet qarte teleologjikisht (dmth qe ka nje fund te percaktuar qarte), con ne mbizoterimin e pashmangshem global te demokracise liberale, zhvillim ky I fundit qe universalizohet nepermjet dy parametrave:  ekonomise, dmth nevojes racionale te sadisfacionit te nevojave njerezore, dhe aspirates per tu identifikuar  dmth te nevojes se lindur tek njeriu per egzistencen e ndjenjes se drejtesise. Mbasi konstaton qe teknologjia ka krijuar prototipe te njejta prodhimi, qe con ne homogjenizimin e shoqerive ne rang boteror, nenvizon qe perceptimi ekonomik I historise nuk eshte I mjaftueshem dhe percakton integrimin e saj (ekonomise) si mjet per te realizuar aspiraten e identifikimit ne nje shoqeri, duke nenvizuar paralelisht deshiren racionale te njeriut te mbizoteroje ndaj tjetrit, ate te deshires se njohjes si I njejte, gje qe I jep nje pergjigje (sipas disave jo sipas disave po) ne hulumtimin shekullor te identifikimit te njeriut ne nje shoqeri. 

(..vazhdon) 
p.s. : Me falni nese kam ndonje lapsus ne perkthim, por eshte ngaqe e perktheva nga greqishtja, pasi e ate gjuhe e kam bere detyren. Pershendetje dhe lexim te kendshem.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Ajo qe po behet sot eshte vetem nje tentim me dashje dhe i menduar per te diskredituar nje sistem universal , qe PARAQITET VETEM SI ALTERNATIVE CIVILIZUESE E CIVILIZIMIT PERENDIMOR!

Ne anen tjeter *QELLIMI i qyteterimeve eshte(dhe duhet te jete!) I PERBASHKET* :
Kundershtimi me ateizmin , agnosticizmin dhe materializmin.
Qe te trija ato ,qe u permenden me larte ,fillin e kane nga koha e rilindjes , iluminizmit dhe pozitivizmit , tani nen mbulesat e marksizmit , darvinizmit dhe frojdizmit !


Sot eshte pergjegjsi e jona qe te respektojme njeri-tjetrin e te punojme se bashku per te miren e te gjitheve , pa dallim race ,feje , gjuhe dhe kombi.

Shkurt dhe shqip : 
*DREJTESI PER MBARE BOTEN !*

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Ndonese i vleresoj mendimet tuaja ndoshta eshte me mire te perqendrohemi ne teme, dhe ne pyetjet bosht qe parashtrova. Enri shto edhe ca te tjera qe t'a bejme pak me pikant muhabetin.

Sa per Kinen, pa dyshim qe ajo eshte superfuqia e ardhme. Askush nuk i shpeton dot ketij perfundimi. Problemi eshte se perpara se te behet Kina superfuqi Roma (Washington DC) duhet te shkaterrohet nga bARABaret.(kuptomeni ju lutemm ketu po shprehem ne menyre tejet figurative :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *Qafir Arnaut* 
> 
> 
> _
>  Qendroni ne teme ju lutem  
> 
> Ndonese i vleresoj mendimet tuaja ndoshta eshte me mire te perqendrohemi ne teme, dhe ne pyetjet bosht qe parashtrova. 
> 
> ...
> ...


Shkrimi ishte *qendror* për temën !
- Lexoje edhe njëherë shkrimin fillestar  dhe pyetjet që keni bërë !
Pastaj dilni me "konkluzione" ...


* Gjithëashtu vërej që , të tjerë janë moderatorë në këtë kategori të forumit.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Për shkrimet dhe "argumentet " nga *Huntington* & *Fukuyama*  unë do të sjell *KUNDERARGUMENTET* , që për mendimin tim i deklasojnë ato shkrime të tyre !

*...*
_Njëherit është përgjegje E LLOJIT TE DYTE  edhe për pyetjet e parashtuara_ ....

Një numër i konsiderueshëm mendimtarësh dhe poetësh Perendimor gjatë shekullit të kaluar i kanë bërë një kritikë të thellë  kursit të zgjedhur nga Civilizimi Perendimor.

Nëse cdo kush prej jush nuk e ka lexuar librin e shkëlqyeshëm :

1)* " Crisis of the Modern World "* 
_nga_
*Rene Guenon*

atëherë shumica e njerëzve në Perëndim janë të njohur me veprën :

2) * " The waste Land "* 
_nga_
*T.S.Eliot*-i fenomenal

apo edhe :

3) *" Where the WasteLand Ends "* 
_nga_
*Theodor Roszak*.

Këtu mund të përmenden edhe veprat e autoreve të tjerë europian dhe amerikan gjatë dekadave të fundit që ose e përshkruajnë gjendjen tragjike spirituale të jetës njerëzore në shoqërinë moderne ose i kritikojnë tendencat në ngarjen e Civilizimit Perendimor në drejtime shkatërruese. 


*Ju Të tjerë(a)t*:  - Lexoni rrjeshtat e mësipërm   :buzeqeshje:  



PrInCiPiEl
 :i qetë:

----------


## useid

Po ta shikoni se mbas mbarimit te luftes se ftohet kur bota ishte e ndare ne lobe komunizem dhe kapitalizem.tani kjo ka ndryshuar lobet e fuqishem boterore jane shtuar .Per mendimin tim sot egzstojne 5 lobe te fuqishme.Nje lobi izraelito-protestant qe perfaqesohet nga izraeli amerika dhe anglia.lobi oretodoks per faqesohet nga rusia greqia serbia e dis avende sllave.Lobi katoliko evropian qe perfaqesohet nga disa shtete evropiane gjermani france itali etj lobi komunist-budist perfaqesohet nga kina dhe koreja e veriut.lobi islam qe perfaqesohet nga disa shtete te vogla.Tani mbas mbarimit te luftes se ftohte dhe permbysjes se komunizmit bota duhet te merrte nje drejtim se ke ajo duhet te luftoje tani.Meqe rusia greqia serbia po luftojnre me te madhe per forcimin e lobit ortodoks ne europe duke dashur qe te futen ne bashkimin europian vendet skllave.po keshtu edhe kina do qe te ruaje komunizmin ne azine e larget amerika dhe anglia me emosionaret e tyre deshirojne qe te perhapet neper vendet ish komuniste dhe europiane fryma protestante e perkrahjes se izraelit.Vendet europiane deshirojne forcimin e europes me baza krishtere per tu bere nje konkurent kundrejt amerikes .Meqe lobi islam eshte me i vogel dhe i pafuqishem sot ne bote nga ana ekonomike dhe ushtarake si pasoje e kolonializmit .Atehere objektivi eshte kthyer nga ai sa te thyejne turite me njeri-tjetrin lobet e fuqishem ato vendosin qe te meren me kete lob te pafuqishem.Sepse rusise i intereson sa te dali nga gjendja e kollapsit ekonomik dhe riperteritjes se ekonomise dhe ushtrise qe me ndihmen amerikane vendet kaukaziane u bene shkak per shkatarimin e saj.Pra megjithese ne i shikojme presidentet e shteteve te ndryshme qe i japin doren njeri tjetrit egziston nje lufte e fshehte per pushtetin boteror e cila nuk kursen asnje shtet ose popull.per hire te ketij pushteti filloi lufta kunder irakut per zoterimin e arit te zi dhe per kenaqesine e ujkut cifut qe deshiron te zgjeroje kufijte e tij dhe me shkopin e tij(ameriken )po fillon zbatimin e planit.Rusia dhe kina shume te dashuruara mbas amerikes po mbajne krahun e saj nga ana tjeter ato perpiqen per shkatarrimin e amerikes per tu hakmarre rusia per shkattarrimin e bashkimit sovjetik dhe kina dicka ka ndier mbas hyrjes se avionit spiun ne kine dhe shume ceshtjeve te tjera qe i perkasin politikes nderkombetare.pra o njerez peshku i madh do te haje te voglin.por jo gjithmone do te egzistoje kjo teori sepse koha dhe historia ka treguar se ndonjehere i vogli e mund te madhin kur eshte ne te drejten e tij.Pra lufta  me pamjen e jashtme sot eshte fokusar kunder islamit dhe muslimaneve kurse perbrenda eshte nje lufte e tmerrshme per pushtet boteror qe dita dites jep siptomat e saj me luftera ne gjithe rruzullin tokesor.
Kush e kupton e kupton kush se kupton ben mire te kuptoje.

----------


## Riat

Të nderuar miq, kohëve të fundit jemi dëshmitarë të shumë ngjarjeve që kanë tronditur Botën, mirëpo këto gjëra janë të dirigjuara nga dikush që ka shkruar protokole se si të sundohet Bota. Që prej Revolucionit Françez e deri më sot njerëz të tillë të quajtur"Mendimtarë të Cionit" janë gjeneratorë të krizave.Qëllimi i tyre final shpalja e një sovrani apo udhëheqësi të botës kuptohet Hebrej.Duhet ta kuptojmë një gjë haptazi; qeveria apo Perandoria e tyre është njëra ndër më të fuqishmet që kapasur planeti ynë.Qeveri që nuk shihet, eqë veten e quajn "Populli i zgjedhur".Shpekulimi me berzat Botërore e deri te manipulimi me masën nëpërmes mediave janë shkathtësi të këtyre njerëzve,por un nuk frikohem fare nga kjo se këta njerëz punojnë dhe me siguri secili prej nesh asqë dotë kishte diçka kundër tyre që a sundojnë botën se kjo është rezultat i paaftësisë sonë.Kutia e Pandorës është hapur dhe koha po dëshmon teorinë e Khaningtonit e "Clash of the Civilisations".

----------


## Riat

Islami nuk mvarret as nga Teoria e Haningtonit apo ideve tjera per shkaterrimin e tij sepse në Islam nuk bëhet dallimi i njerëzve në "të zgjedhur" dhe "Gojë".Islami nuk mëson se si të manipulohen njerëzit. Mbijetimi i Islamit mvarret nga vetë Myslimanët se sa ata do të jenë të aftë për ta aplikuar në mënyrë të duhur.Libri i Haningtonit nuk është asgjë më tepër se Ide Zioniste për sundimin e botës.Këtu nuk përfshihet vetëm luftimi i Islamit por të gjithë popujve të planetit të cilët nuk i takojnë "Njerëzve të zgjedhur, gjegjësisht të vetëzgjedhur".

----------


## Zarathustra.

Luften dhe konfliktet myslimano-arabet e gjenerojne vete me injorancen dhe mesjetarizmin e tyre. 

 Islami do mbijotoje per aq kohe sa te perfaqesoje nje ideologji perparimtare per racen humane. Ka te pakte nje shekull qe kjo ideologji nuk ka pare vecse regres dhe prapambetje. Po t evazhdoje keshtu padyshim do zhduket, e sidomos kur kerkon te beje lufte me shoqeri 100 here me te perparuara.

 Sigurisht qe ne si shqiptare s'kemi asnje interes ne mbijetesen e islamit ne bote. Aleancat dhe orientimet tona per zhvillim, perparim e mireqenie, padyshim jane totalisht te tjera, te drejtuara drejt perendimit. Arabia dhe ideologjite e saj jane pa rendesi per ne. Padyshim ketu qyteterimi cifut per ne eshte shume here me i pelqyeshem dhe i larte se sa ai anadollako-arab. Influenca amerikano-izraleite e botes eshte jetedhenese per ne ashtu sic u provua ne 1999.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> _Postuar më parë nga Riat_ 
> *Të nderuar miq, kohëve të fundit jemi dëshmitarë të shumë ngjarjeve që kanë tronditur Botën, mirëpo këto gjëra janë të dirigjuara nga dikush që ka shkruar protokole se si të sundohet Bota.*


I dashur Riat. Me vjen keq po paske mangesi te shumta ne mendim kritik. Te ashtuquajturat "Protokolle te Pleqve te Sionit"
qe eshte nje farse e dale nga Rusia cariste e fillim-shekullit XX,
jane dokumente te diskreditura te cilat audiencen e vetme e gjejne nder Arabe, muslimane fanatike, dhe sigurisht supremacisteve te bardhe. Ky fakt nuk ka asnje peshe mbi tezen e S.Huntigtonit qe po diskutojme ne. Ju lutem mos e permendni mite anti-semite perseri.

----------


## Albo

Historia na meson qe cdo qyteterim qe ka njohur njerezimi, qofte grek, romak, otoman, komunist, perendimor si qellim te vetin ka patur shtrirjen e ideologjise se vet ne cdo cep te botes. Ata qe akuzojne superfuqite e kohes qe jane ne qender te nje qyteterimi se kerkon te uzurpoje boten, nuk njohin as historine dhe as qyteterimin ne te cilin jetojne.

Ndryshe nga qyteterimet e tjera paraardhese, qyteterimi aktual perendimor themelet e veta i ka hedhur pikerisht pas perfundimit te luftes se II boterore dhe ne qender te tij ka qene pikerisht SHBA qe ishte forca  vendimtare qe ndali boshtin Rome-Berlin-Tokio nga planet per pushtimin e mbare botes dhe ne te njejten kohe rimekembemi vendet aleate dhe vete vendet okupatore ne rimekembjen e tyre. Gjermania, Franca, Anglia,  Italia, Japonia e gjithe Europa Perendimore, nuk do te renditeshin sot ne 8 vendet me te industrializuara te botes nese nuk do te hasnin ne aleancen dhe mbeshtetjen e palekunder financiare amerikane. E bera kete hyrje, pasi shume nga ju nuk arrijne te kuptojne ose nuk i vene rendesine e duhur faktit qe SHBA eshte strumbullari i qyteterimit Perendimor qe ne te gjithe jetojme. Lidershipin dhe statusin e superfuqise se vetme te botes SHBA-ve nuk ua ka falur njeri por e kane fituar me lufte dhe sakrifice, edhe pse keto luftra nuk beheshin ne token amerikane, edhe pse keto sakrifica nuk beheshin per te shpetuar familjet amerikane por familjet e popujve te tjere nga tmerret e luftes dhe diktatoreve.

*Toleranca fetare, e vecanta e qyterimit perendimor*

Nje nga eksperimentet me te veshtira dhe me te rrezikshme qe jane bere ne bote eshte edhe ideja e "bashkejeteses nderfetare-nder-ethnike". Duke u nisur nga fakti qe federata amerikane eshte e ndertuar pikerisht mbi emigracionin dhe grupe te ndryshme ethnike, racore, fetare, amerikanet kete tolerance e kane predikuar dhe propaganduar ne cdo cep te botes.

Por cili qyteterim perpara atij amerikan ka ndermare nje gje te tille? Pergjigjia eshte asnje. Kjo bashkjetese ne harmoni njohi stadet e veta historike. Ne fillim njerezit e filluan bashkejetesen nderethnike ku emigrante nga vende te ndryshme te botes mesuan ta pranojne njeri-tjetrin duke punuar, mesuar dhe jetuar se bashku. Stadi i dyte i bashkejeteses ishte pranimi i rracave te ndryshme ne shoqeri dhe zhveshja nga supremacite rracore. Emigrantet afrikane dhe aziatike fituan edhe ata te drejtat e barabarta me rracen e bardhe qe deri ne ato vite konsiderohej superiore.

Duke u nisur nga suksesi ne bashkejetesen e grupeve te ndryshme ethnike, rracore, avoktatet e idese se bashkejeteses universale hodhen idene e bashkejeteses fetare. Edhe pse qyteterimi amerikan ishte relativish i ri ne moshe, ai asnjehere nuk ishte testuar per harmonine fetare. Testimi i vetem i bere ishte aplikimi i lirise se besimit fetar ne maksimum, brenda shoqerise amerikane. Ky testim ishte i pamjaftueshem kur lexon faktet se maxhoranca e popullsise amerikane i perket besimit te krishtere. Besimet e tjera fetare ishin ne minorance dhe kjo nuk perbente nje shkak per tension fetar brenda vete shoqerise amerikane.


*Lufta ideologjike i la rradhen luftes fetare*

Shume njerez, me te drejte pyesin, perse kjo perplasje e qyterimeve ndodhi pikerisht tani dhe jo me pare? Pergjigjen e gjeni ne historine e njerezimit. Deri ne fund te shekullit te XX, njerezimi njohu rivalitetin me te eger midis dy qyteterimeve, atij Perendimor demokratik dhe atij Lindor komunist. Edhe pse nje lufte e padukshme dhe e etiketuar si e ftohte, ajo ka qene shume here me e rrezikshme se cdo lufte tjeter qe ka pare njerezimi. Fale kesaj lufte, sot njerezit kane ne dore arme nukleare qe mund te shkaterrojne gjithe njerezimin.

Perplasjet fetare ne ate periudhe dolen ne plan te dyte kur mendon se gjithe vendet e botes ishin te perfshire ne luften e ftohte. Kjo lufte ideologjike suksesin e vet e ndertonte pikerisht mbi aftesine e perhapjes se ideologjise se vet neper popuj. Harta politike e botes ishte e ndare ne ngjyrat e kuqe dhe ngjyrat blu. Fitimtari i asaj lufte nuk do te ishte ai qe do te shkaterronte me lufte kundershtarin, por ai kamp qe do te mbijetonte ne kohe. Mbijetesa ishte e lidhur me sistemet politike, ekonomike dhe shoqerore mbi te cilat ishte ndertuar jeta e dy shoqerive. Qyteterimi perendimor triumfoi mbi ate lindor dhe tashme njerezimi kishte vetem nje superfuqi ideologjike, ushtarake, politike, ekonomike, shoqerore, SHBA.

Clirimi i botes nga lufta ideologjike, beri qe njerezit te hiqnin dore tashme nga idealet e tyre dhe ti kthenin syte nga mireqenia e tyre si njerez ne shoqerite qe jetonin. Te gjitha vendet e botes filluan te vleresojne situaten e tyre te brendshme dhe te benin krahasimin me  vendet e tjera. Marrja fund e shtetrrethimit ideoligjik, beri qe njerezit te levizin te lire per tu njohur me shoqerite e vende ish-armike. Kjo coi ne nje reflektim te shoqerive qe dolen te humbura nga lufta ideologjike se cfare kishin humbur ne ato vite. Tashme interesat personale apo ethnike dilnin ne plan te pare.

Menjehere pas perfundimit te luftes ideologjike, njerezimi u ballafaqua me konflikte te brendshme ne vende shume-ethnike qe sovranitetin e tyre e kishin ngritur mbi nje agregat ideologjik interesash. Shkaterrimi i Bashkimit Sovjetik apo ish-Jugosllavise ishte nje proces qe zgjati nje dekade dhe ende nuk ka marre zgjidhje perfundimtare. Ne Ceceni ende luftohet kurse Kosova dhe Mali i Zi ende nuk kane fituar sovranitetin e tyre te ndare nga Serbia.

*Roli i fese ne krijimin e qyteterimeve*
.....

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Ne pergjithesi po konstatoj qe shume jane dakort me teorine e Huntigtonit. Po Shqiperia ku futet? The West apo 'the rest'?
Motoja e studenteve ne 1990 ishte "E duam Shqiperine si gjithe Europen"? A mos ishte kjo parulle nje pranim i faktit qe nuk bejme pjese tamam, tamam ne Perendim? A jemi 'vend i shqyer' sic thote Huntigtoni, ndermjet Lindjes (Islam/Ortodoksi) dhe Perendimit?

----------


## Riat

"Çelësat e Kaballas", "Sekretet e Sundimit të Botës, nga mendimtarët e Cionit" përfshirë edhe "Clash of Civilisations" kanë shumë gjëra të përbashkëta.Këto libra vetëm na paralajmërojnë atë çka pregaditet prej Çifutëve.Kushe  ka shkaktuar Revolucionin Françez?, Kush ka sunduar me Rusinë në vitin 1920?, kush e konsideron veten si "Popull i zgjedhur dhe të gjithë të tjerët "Gojë"?Kush e konsideron fjalën "Liri" ide"?, Kush e kontrollon Shtypin sot?, kush mirret me shpekulacione të berzëz botërore?, Çfarë prejardhje kishte Engelsi dhe Marksi?Kush e mbajti në Zvicërr takimin n4 vitin 2001 dhe cilat ishin protokolet e sundimit të botës"?

----------


## dordi1

Ku futet Shqiperia?


Po qe se dikush ka postuar pese shkrime ne kete forum, e ka kuptuar shume mire se nga kush krah anon atdheu yne...
edhe S.H., po ashtu ka mbajtur te njejtin qendrim realist qe mund te mbaje nje amerikan...
ne jemi aty ku jemi... ceshtja eshte se ku do vemi!
po te shikosh disa nga postimet ne forum, shume do te donin qe te ktheheshim aty ku kurre nuk na takonte... nga lindja, nga ku na kane ardhur gjithe te ''mirat'''...


po te perifrazoja dike qe e kam lexuar se fundi, do te thoja;''...an oversimplified explenation for the rise of the global power structure which has snared mankind.'' he (W. Cleon Skousen), explained, ''in studying the global conspiracy it is important to keep in mind that it was not any particular race or religion but the 'passion for money and power' which has drawn the tycoons of world finance into a tightly knit, mutual-aid society.''


kjo, edhe ajo  qe nuk na doli  sone aty ku e pritshim, i spjego shume nga libri i profesorit te HARRVARRDIT...


SHNET,   edhe bofshi qejf mer cuna...

----------


## Laerta

"po te perifrazoja dike qe e kam lexuar se fundi, do te thoja;''...an oversimplified explenation for the rise of the global power structure which has snared mankind.'' he (W. Cleon Skousen), explained, ''in studying the global conspiracy it is important to keep in mind that it was not any particular race or religion but the 'passion for money and power' which has drawn the tycoons of world finance into a tightly knit, mutual-aid society."

Jam shume dakort me ty!
Doja te thoja nqs do hiqnin nga ekuacioni economic boteror termin "money", si do dilte perfundimi?

Dmth shpjegimet per lufterat e sotshme behen vetem nga arsye ideologjike, dhe jo ekonomike???
A eshte i drejte kjo hopoteze???
Atehere perse behen luftrat???

----------

